# The Accent Challenge!!



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok this is my first thread, so be nice!

I've seen the threads about posting your voice and posting a video of yourself, and noticed a couple of people didn't know what to talk about...

So...you may have heard of the accent challenge before, and I thought this would give people something to record without trying to think of something cool to say.

Basically what you do is record or video yourself saying the following things and answering the questions...simples!

•Your name and username.

•Where you're from.

•Pronounce the following words: Aunt, Roof, Route, Theater, Iron, Salmon, 
Caramel, Fire, Water, New Orleans, Pecan, Both, Again, Probably, Alabama,
Lawyer, Coupon, Mayonnaise, Pajamas, Caught, Naturally, Aluminium, GIF, Tumblr, Crackerjack, Doorknob, Envelope.

•What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house?

•What is a bubbly carbonated drink called?

•What do you call gym shoes?

•What do you call your grandparents?

•What do you call the wheeled contraption in which you carry groceries at the supermarket?

•What is the thing you change the TV channel with?

•Choose a book and read a passage from it.

•Do you think you have an accent?

•Be a wizard or a vampire?

•End audio post by saying any THREE words you want

I'll start and hope you can follow suit so I don't look silly!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0uRJPwVjjrM


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Haha, I'll definitely do this when I get the chance.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

And then we can all do the fire challenge! :yay


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

joked35 said:


> And then we can all do the fire challenge! :yay


Oh gosh that challenge is so stupid lol


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

You say aluminum so differently it's cool, but this seems fun!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yj2phU2OrQ

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Success, I killed the thread.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

SuperSky said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yj2phU2OrQ
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhh


Your accent is so quintessentially Aussie!! 

You sound like an awesome person, seriously.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0c1pGdrPn3Q
> 
> Really not happy with this but if I get too precious about it I won't post so yeah urgh :no


I would like to listen to you read the rest of the book, please.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0c1pGdrPn3Q
> 
> Really not happy with this but if I get too precious about it I won't post so yeah urgh :no


Smooth voice bro!!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Gamaur said:


> Your accent is so quintessentially Aussie!!
> 
> You sound like an awesome person, seriously.


Haha yeah I didn't even realise it was super Aussie sounding until a few years ago.
If only I was actually as awesome as I sound 

When can I expect to hear your recording? :b


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

SuperSky said:


> Haha yeah I didn't even realise it was super Aussie sounding until a few years ago.
> If only I was actually as awesome as I sound
> 
> When can I expect to hear your recording? :b


You should be on an ad with Paul Hogan :lol

Righto I'll do one


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Lol this was pretty fun

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dVhp2b5cGa


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Why is it called an accent challenge? it has nothing to with accent , i thought you were gonna play games with australian members


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0c1pGdrPn3Q
> 
> Really not happy with this but if I get too precious about it I won't post so yeah urgh :no


Seriously?
That little chuckle at the end? My ovaries just exploded.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Gamaur said:


> Lol this was pretty fun
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dVhp2b5cGa


Awesome 
Haha "Being a dickhead"


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

*Why not?*

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qoh06lVskI


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

laysiaj said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qoh06lVskI


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Gamaur said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Stop it, I'm getting all attached.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

SuperSky said:


> Success, I killed the thread.


Has anyone ever told you you speak really fast?


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Sequoia said:


> Has anyone ever told you you speak really fast?


She sounds fine.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I enjoy these threads because I then attach what I hear to their posts when I read them (the ones I remember, at least). Otherwise I just read people posts in my own "voice" which is less than ideal, particularly when reading the "post a hot guy" thread.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

laysiaj said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qoh06lVskI


That was adorable 



Sequoia said:


> Has anyone ever told you you speak really fast?


No, but I did notice that it was quite rapid when I listened to it. May have just been a function of that being the second time I'd gone through it, and from reading more than half of it off the screen.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I like this thread too. It was kind of fun.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> I enjoy these threads because I then attach what I hear to their posts when I read them (the ones I remember, at least). Otherwise I just read people posts in my own "voice" which is less than ideal, particularly when reading the "post a hot guy" thread.


To be fair though I think a lot of us will sound different... I know I sound different because I felt a bit nervous throughout, can't be helped I guess


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

SuperSky said:


> That was adorable
> 
> No, but I did notice that it was quite rapid when I listened to it. May have just been a function of that being the second time I'd gone through it, and from reading more than half of it off the screen.


It showed what a damn fine and quick reader you are! My brain requires 3 hours to process one sentence before I can read it back.....oh nightmares of english class :afr



Gamaur said:


> To be fair though I think a lot of us will sound different... I know I sound different because I felt a bit nervous throughout, can't be helped I guess


Probably, but I don't think the tone of the voice or the accent itself changes much. It's kind of nice to add this kind of aspect to a post though, it gives somewhat more of an insight into the persons personality too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dems Euro accents *swoons*


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Can't say I've heard my voice all that often I guess. 'Tis weird...like how in the hell do I not know how I sound by now? 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s18DKMfaZpYK


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0e1UFNX844m I was so unbelievably nervous, hahahaha.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Soon after I joined this forum, don36 (I think?) posted a similar thread and although I attempted the challenge, I was too scared to say anything more than the words at the beginning. I made it through the whole challenge this time and I don't even care that I said, "Um" quite a bit. 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1KiBwwxC2Jw


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Pompeii said:


> Soon after I joined this forum, don36 (I think?) posted a similar thread and although I attempted the challenge, I was too scared to say anything more than the words at the beginning. I made it through the whole challenge this time and I don't even care that I said, "Um" quite a bit.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1KiBwwxC2Jw


I'm in looooove with your voice. You'd be an awesome children's book narrator, seriously!


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, what's up with all the Aussies? Just cuz you have awesome accents doesn't mean y'all have to show off all the time!


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Nylea said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0e1UFNX844m I was so unbelievably nervous, hahahaha.


You sound a lot maturer than 19!!! Strong voice, I couldn't hear nerves at all!


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

This is fum. 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ExffjibGXC


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Evo1114 said:


> Yeah, what's up with all the Aussies? Just cuz you have awesome accents doesn't mean y'all have to show off all the time!


Haha it's just the time of day! :b


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Evo1114 said:


> Can't say I've heard my voice all that often I guess. 'Tis weird...like how in the hell do I not know how I sound by now?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s18DKMfaZpYK


You have a slight accent! 
Lovely.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Evo1114 said:


> Can't say I've heard my voice all that often I guess. 'Tis weird...like how in the hell do I not know how I sound by now?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s18DKMfaZpYK


G'day Evan!

Sounding good man! You say 'caramel' sooo differently to how we do.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Pompeii said:


> Soon after I joined this forum, don36 (I think?) posted a similar thread and although I attempted the challenge, I was too scared to say anything more than the words at the beginning. I made it through the whole challenge this time and I don't even care that I said, "Um" quite a bit.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1KiBwwxC2Jw


You say Australia funny. I thought it was pronounced ostraya.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Gamaur said:


> Lol this was pretty fun
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dVhp2b5cGa


 You need to call me.....every morning 


Pompeii said:


> Soon after I joined this forum, don36 (I think?) posted a similar thread and although I attempted the challenge, I was too scared to say anything more than the words at the beginning. I made it through the whole challenge this time and I don't even care that I said, "Um" quite a bit.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1KiBwwxC2Jw


 Soothing love it 


cooperativeCreature said:


> This is fum.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ExffjibGXC


 Rushed at the start but then towards the end you had this nice little whisper thing going on.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

cooperativeCreature said:


> This is fum.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ExffjibGXC


Lol straight to the point!! 

Sounding good bro, you seem like a super nice guy!


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

Gamaur said:


> You sound a lot maturer than 19!!! Strong voice, I couldn't hear nerves at all!


What? Wait, really? Why thank you! :b It's good to know I sound relatively confident to someone.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nylea said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0e1UFNX844m I was so unbelievably nervous, hahahaha.


I could never guess where you were from. I didn't hear any 'southern twang' at all. I was hoping to hear a really strong Boston accent when I saw your location under your avatar.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Nylea said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0e1UFNX844m I was so unbelievably nervous, hahahaha.


Whats the title of that book again?? Im interested


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Gamaur said:


> G'day Evan!
> 
> Sounding good man! You say 'caramel' sooo differently to how we do.


Thank you. To be honest, I kind of went through it before I recorded and I was going to say the proper 'care-a-mel' pronunciation, but to be fair, I know when I say it just talking, not thinking about it, I usually say 'car-mul'. When I go to Starbucks and order a Caramel Latte, sometimes I will correct myself. "Sorry, I mean CARE-A-MEL, not car-mul". Haha.


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

Evo1114 said:


> I could never guess where you were from. I didn't hear any 'southern twang' at all. I was hoping to hear a really strong Boston accent when I saw your location under your avatar.


That's what I think! I have absolutely no accent... Sorry to disappoint. 



purechaos said:


> Whats the title of that book again?? Im interested


The Emperor's New Mind by Roger Penrose. I started it recently, but it's already a very interesting read!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My contribution.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1imUgbnaVuY


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Gamaur said:


> Lol straight to the point!!
> 
> Sounding good bro, you seem like a super nice guy!


Thx, mate. You sound like a stud, yourself.

So many sophistimucated Aussie accents in here. I'm jealous. :b


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> My contribution.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1imUgbnaVuY


You lost me at engineering and got me back at monkeys. :clap


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> My contribution.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1imUgbnaVuY


Hahaha mate I was laughing from the beginning. "Being an *******" haha

I'm starting to see that you guys sound much more Aussie than I do.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

cooperativeCreature said:


> This is fum.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ExffjibGXC


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, I literally laughed out loud. Not in a bad way, you have an awesome voice. And such a rebel, skipping out on things.

I like how you say skip.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> My contribution.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1imUgbnaVuY


 I giggled when you said ******* at the tp thing.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nylea said:


> That's what I think! I have absolutely no accent... Sorry to disappoint.


Tis quite alright. No disappointment here, you have a lurvely voice.


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> My contribution.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1imUgbnaVuY


:love2...*swoons*



Evo1114 said:


> Tis quite alright. No disappointment here, you have a lurvely voice.


Thank you so much! ♥


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0mLQd2Fi3CD


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

:lol

Your turn. :yes


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0c1pGdrPn3Q
> 
> Really not happy with this but if I get too precious about it I won't post so yeah urgh :no


 Fizzy drink, that is actually a new one for me. Enjoyed your voice, the way you laughed, and the little bit of cussing.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Everyone sounds awesome 
Not gonna quote or I'd be here all night.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I chopped it up into three segments because I was nervous and ill-prepared. Hope you enjoy my stupidity. :b


Sunset Seeker said:


> •Your name and username.
> 
> •Where you're from.
> 
> ...


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FEfH6TC51K



> •What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house?
> 
> •What is a bubbly carbonated drink called?
> 
> ...


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Znz93Epke0

Jurassic Park: Raptors in Love - https://www.fanfiction.net/s/6015787/1/Jurassic-Park-Raptors-in-Love
In case anyone is wanting a laugh. Or absolutely loves dinosaurs to that degree. :no



> •Do you think you have an accent?
> 
> •Be a wizard or a vampire?
> 
> •End audio post by saying any THREE words you want


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0EAyc2VaLly


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Another caramel! Curamel
> 
> I can't show my sister what I was laughing at:haha


Haha! It's such a ridiculous story.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1D29WUNnQAd


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Qi4vXwhSJt there we go.


no way, I thought you were American for some reason. Haha oh my god, mind blown.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't think I have the balls to accept this challenge, but congrats to everyone who has. You are all awesome!!! :clap

I was very tempted to read some 50 Shades though


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1D29WUNnQAd


I was transported away by this, your voice is mesmerising. Funnily enough you actually sound like a female Neil Gaiman in many ways, particularly in how you enunciate and pace certain words. It's interesting how the individual pronunciations with your accent sound so similar to mine, yet so different when put together. You have a very sophisticated vibe about you


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1D29WUNnQAd


American Gods. Good choice. 

"Bleeper"? Wha? :b


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> I chopped it up into three segments because I was nervous and ill-prepared. Hope you enjoy my stupidity. :b
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FEfH6TC51K
> 
> ...


You've got a great voice dude. Smoother than silk. I actually lost my **** with the raptor thing, even more when I checked the page. You're hilarious.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Sunset Seeker said:


> Ok this is my first thread, so be nice!
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0uRJPwVjjrM


I went straight to the record part and missed that you'd posted your own!

Your voice is l.o.v.e.l.y. The maturity you project is reflected by your posts here so far actually. Not to mention how soothing your it is, I felt discernibly more relaxed listening to you! :lol

Dexter!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qoh06lVskI


nice voice I wondered how you pronounced your username I did this before but heres my voice with crappy irish accent I presume...I love the australian english and american accents btw just not my own..:teeth
http://vocaroo.com/i/s02ZbtHShqbz


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Gamaur said:


> I was transported away by this, your voice is mesmerising. Funnily enough you actually sound like a female Neil Gaiman in many ways, particularly in how you enunciate and pace certain words. It's interesting how the individual pronunciations with your accent sound so similar to mine, yet so different when put together. You have a very sophisticated vibe about you


Thank you  I'm really unsophisticated though in real life lol. I think Neil Gaiman is from Hampshire originally so we probably pronounce a lot of things the same, since most people in the East/South East area sound pretty similar.



JustThisGuy said:


> American Gods. Good choice.
> 
> "Bleeper"? Wha? :b


Yeah, I really need to get around to finishing that book. I have so many half read books now it's insane.

I'm not sure where my mum learnt that word from I've literally never heard anyone else call it that lol.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Thank you  I'm really unsophisticated though in real life lol. I think Neil Gaiman is from Hampshire originally so we probably pronounce a lot of things the same, since most people in the East/South East area sound pretty similar.


There must definitely be a crossover in regional accents then, because boy do you sound similar in places. Side note... I was lucky enough to meet him, and his voice in person is basically sorcery, especially when he reads passages from his novels. It goes beyond hypnotising. Next time round you should read from some of his work :yes


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> I chopped it up into three segments because I was nervous and ill-prepared. Hope you enjoy my stupidity. :b
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FEfH6TC51K


It was nice to hear your voice again Ryan. Still lovely.



blue2 said:


> nice voice I wondered how you pronounced your username I did this before but heres my voice with crappy irish accent I presume...I love the australian english and american accents btw just not my own..:teeth
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s02ZbtHShqbz


I think I remember you saying your voice was monotonous once. I find it soothing. You do not have a crappy Irish accent. 



Persephone The Dread said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1D29WUNnQAd


Somehow you sound exactly the way I imagined, beautiful.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

k

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0R75Whye4NT


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

You might have to turn up the volume a bit to hear it

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1O5iiV7ZScx


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

essemsee said:


> :blushhttp://vocaroo.com/i/s1BV1YJYjysl


The 3 word part :lol


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

essemsee said:


> :blushhttp://vocaroo.com/i/s1BV1YJYjysl


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

cmed said:


> k
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0R75Whye4NT


 


essemsee said:


> :blushhttp://vocaroo.com/i/s1BV1YJYjyslhttp://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


 Beyonce stuck in your head...yikes..lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> Jurassic Park: Raptors in Love - https://www.fanfiction.net/s/6015787/1/Jurassic-Park-Raptors-in-Love
> In case anyone is wanting a laugh. Or absolutely loves dinosaurs to that degree. :no
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0EAyc2VaLly


Ahaahaha! Your voice is mellifluous. Wonderfully narrated.

Edit: everyone's voices sound so great, and all very brave for doing this.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> I chopped it up into three segments because I was nervous and ill-prepared. Hope you enjoy my stupidity. :b
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FEfH6TC51K
> 
> ...


 Omg! Lmao....I cant figure out if that is disturbing or just funny. Lol


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Potty mouth in every language known to Man :yes
> 
> Yeah I totally write in american. And I think like a goddamn commie traitor to make things extra confusing. Hollywood's to blame, somehow :b


 Lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

laysiaj said:


> Somehow you sound exactly the way I imagined, beautiful.


aw, thank you 



Gamaur said:


> There must definitely be a crossover in regional accents then, because boy do you sound similar in places. Side note... I was lucky enough to meet him, and his voice in person is basically sorcery, especially when he reads passages from his novels. It goes beyond hypnotising. Next time round you should read from some of his work :yes


Accents in England are weird, there are cities right next to each other where people have very different accents but then you get a whole region where there's only barely noticeable differences.

haha I can't meet famous people I respect a lot :afr I recently thought I saw Terry Pratchett in a pub and freaked out for a moment, even though it wasn't him. :lol SA is fun


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Naturally an add for tongue twisters comes up on the bottom of my tapatalk app....rar...intrusive


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Good laughs to get the day started in here, well done errryon.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I wanna do this but apparently that site will only let me listen and not record on my phone


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Do it when you can, you're one of the users I'm interested in knowing how they sound.


 I dont know if that is a good or bad thing..lol


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1IuBVr6t0dd


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Znz93Epke0
> 
> Jurassic Park: Raptors in Love - https://www.fanfiction.net/s/6015787/1/Jurassic-Park-Raptors-in-Love
> In case anyone is wanting a laugh. Or absolutely loves dinosaurs to that degree. :no


I just laughed so much at your reading of the story!! Love your dinosaur "rawrs" :lol


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Good to hear everyone on the thread, I managed to do it on this thread because it was structured I think.


 That's what I was hoping for when making the thread! Yay....success!


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Sorry bout the ovaries :lol
> You said Route and Aluminium different to how I thought Americans did and I love that Ninjas pee underwater to cover the noise haha


Ninjas are awesome right?
No worries on the ovaries. I decided to hold onto those; I'm waiting for your next recording. :yes


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1d0yutTBvY1


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Thedood said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1d0yutTBvY1


Yay Rei did one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You are hilarious.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> Yay Rei did one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You are hilarious.


I heard yours too! I love your voice! 

And thank you! :high5


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Thedood said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1d0yutTBvY1


 Ahahaha! Beavis!!! Awesome.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thedood said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1d0yutTBvY1


 hahahahahaha, hilarious!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

purechaos said:


> Ahahaha! Beavis!!! Awesome.












Haha, Beavis is my boy!



Sunset Seeker said:


> hahahahahaha, hilarious!


Thank you! I'm glad ya liked it. 

I heard it again and realized that not only did I say "aluminium" the way I would never normally say it for some reason, but I also sounded like it said "sucking my nuts on fire" instead of "setting my nuts on fire". :um


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

First off very cool to hear what you all sound like. I got a lot of laughs from these and I think everyone did a fine job.



laysiaj said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qoh06lVskI


You sounded cute and I liked the Ninja book excerpts. I had wondered how you pronounced your username. Very threatening at the end too.:yes



Nylea said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0e1UFNX844m I was so unbelievably nervous, hahahaha.


You did well and I didn't think you sounded nervous.



Pompeii said:


> Soon after I joined this forum, don36 (I think?) posted a similar thread and although I attempted the challenge, I was too scared to say anything more than the words at the beginning. I made it through the whole challenge this time and I don't even care that I said, "Um" quite a bit.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1KiBwwxC2Jw


Cool to hear what you sound like. Nice voice and accent.
*
@The Dood and Just This Guy*- Very funny stuff. Loved excerpts both of you read from.

I didn't want to go on a quoting rampage but suffice to say that there were others I wanted to quote and enjoyed their readings very much.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> I'm gonna regret this. (and sorry in advance for the mumbling, low sound, poor enunciation, skip to end for inspirational quote)
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0iIvcTUio26


That was good. You sound sweet and I enjoyed hearing you speaking in French.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> I'm gonna regret this. (and sorry in advance for the mumbling, low sound, poor enunciation, skip to end for inspirational quote, no really skip to the end. :um)
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0iIvcTUio26
> 
> haha. That was three minutes of AWESOME!


Lovely soft accent.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1D29WUNnQAd


You speak very well, and I like your accent.


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

lawls guess no one hears my voice cause I'm not besties with everyone here.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

keeks said:


> lawls guess no one hears my voice cause I'm not besties with everyone here.


I dig the Canadian accent  But shouldn't you pronounce it 'aboot' and not about, eh?


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

First time I have ever tried anything like this so it felt oddly unsettling, especially the reading part where I stumbled quite a bit since I rarely read outloud and the last time I read anything in Russian was about 20 years ago.

Anyhoo, this is moi - http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yyrX8wCaiZ


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Azazello said:


> First time I have ever tried anything like this so it felt oddly unsettling, especially the reading part where I stumbled quite a bit since I rarely read outloud and the last time I read anything in Russian was about 20 years ago.
> 
> Anyhoo, this is moi - http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yyrX8wCaiZ


yay Good Omens  that bit about the M25 always stuck in my head over the years too for some reason lol.

Your accent is cool it's like mostly English with a bit of a Russian twist.


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> yay Good Omens  that bit about the M25 always stuck in my head over the years too for some reason lol.


Probably because it is so true! 

My first choice was actually going to be the bit about the Kakapo from Douglas Adams' _Last Chance To See_ but that always throws me into fits of laughter so I decided against it. You can, however, watch the man himself speak about it here -





(starts around 33:38 )


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

SouthernTom said:


> I dig the Canadian accent  But shouldn't you pronounce it 'aboot' and not about, eh?


Nope! It's a lie!


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

keeks said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1IuBVr6t0dd


You have a very pretty voice.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks, Darktower776 and Sequoia, you're too kind.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

cmed said:


> k
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0R75Whye4NT


Oh dang, oh dang, is that really you? Your voice is like syrup ...Deep syrup 



Pompeii said:


> Soon after I joined this forum, don36 (I think?) posted a similar thread and although I attempted the challenge, I was too scared to say anything more than the words at the beginning. I made it through the whole challenge this time and I don't even care that I said, "Um" quite a bit.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1KiBwwxC2Jw


Pompeii, your voice is so pretty I almost started crying, haha.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Azazello said:


> First time I have ever tried anything like this so it felt oddly unsettling, especially the reading part where I stumbled quite a bit since I rarely read outloud and the last time I read anything in Russian was about 20 years ago.
> 
> Anyhoo, this is moi - http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yyrX8wCaiZ


There she is!  You sound as smart and sophisticated as I'd envisioned. Love it when you start speaking in Russian (perhaps it's the Russian blood in me :lol).


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

cuppy said:


> Oh dang, oh dang, is that really you? Your voice is like syrup ...Deep syrup


lol well that's the first time I've heard that, but thanks (I think) :lol


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Soooo I did it.... and I hate my voice with a passion of a drowning tree.. *Don't ask*... 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Z7qRKwFlNk

Also everyone sounds good.. haha better than I do anyway.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Great responses. This is great hearing everyone's accents and things.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Thedood said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1d0yutTBvY1


Completely missed this.

My cheeks are hurting bro. The Dude would give you his rug if he listened to that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HLGXjF7NPY


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HLGXjF7NPY


I was waiting for someone to say "clicker".


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I wanna do this but I'd need to miss two of the questions out


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> I wanna do this but I'd need to miss two of the questions out


I'd say go ahead. Some people left out some parts or didn't say every single thing.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Couldn't record on Vocaroo because the sound quality was terrible, so I recorded this on my phone and uploaded it to Youtube.

Did just one take and didn't do much planning on what to say and ****, so this was a nice SA challenge, too.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

The video is private : P.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Couldn't record on Vocaroo because the sound quality was terrible, so I recorded this on my phone and uploaded it to Youtube.
> 
> Did just one take and didn't do much planning on what to say and ****, so this was a nice SA challenge, too.


You have such a great voice. Love your accent. You're a really good orator.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

Here it goes.... http://vocaroo.com/i/s0p0Ru0qh96I


----------



## Pen (Jan 17, 2012)

here goes

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BkHDGLfsrg


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> You have such a great voice. Love your accent. You're a really good orator.


Thank you! I'll try to not feel too smug after these compliments


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Couldn't record on Vocaroo because the sound quality was terrible, so I recorded this on my phone and uploaded it to Youtube.
> 
> Did just one take and didn't do much planning on what to say and ****, so this was a nice SA challenge, too.


Never heard an accent like that before

Very nice lol


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 24, 2011)

And here is mine: voice and content NSFW! :O
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BfeWnvuG6Z


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Rich91 said:


> Never heard an accent like that before
> 
> Very nice lol


:high5 thanks!


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0zBJjmK8qOV


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

NeverAFrown_00 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0zBJjmK8qOV


Well done :clap I cracked up at the grandparent part. I feel bad now :um

That's not a Yorkshire accent. You fraud! :lol


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

SouthernTom said:


> Well done :clap I cracked up at the grandparent part. I feel bad now :um
> 
> That's not a Yorkshire accent. You fraud! :lol


Ahah. I am from Yorkshurrrrrrr.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

Thedood said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1d0yutTBvY1


so funny!


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

NeverAFrown_00 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0zBJjmK8qOV


 LOL @ Hello Becci


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1L4D054ROwR


Lol, I love it 
Keeping it real, bro.



Sunset Seeker said:


> LOL @ Hello Becci


 
x


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Amphoteric said:


> Couldn't record on Vocaroo because the sound quality was terrible, so I recorded this on my phone and uploaded it to Youtube.
> 
> Did just one take and didn't do much planning on what to say and ****, so this was a nice SA challenge, too.


Aww, your accent. :heart


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

In a Lonely Place said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0c1pGdrPn3Q
> 
> Really not happy with this but if I get too precious about it I won't post so yeah urgh :no


I love your voice! I think my view on Essex accents was tainted by TOWIE...


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1FLjVbc2EFL >.<

...Totally didn't realize how much I say "um" until now


----------

